# Video for Marine recruitment......works don't it !



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Look at my boys with the outdated gear still harder than the rest.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99G4...91394D55&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Hoo Rah! Semper Fi


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Look at my boys with the outdated gear still harder than the rest.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99G4...91394D55&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19


Loved it Jeff. As a daughter of a USMC D.I., I can say that what the Marine Corp instilled in him never left him. A time when you were honored by serving ;-)

Saw the BEST ever USMC t-shirt being worn at a Mike Ellis seminar last year. "Pain is just weakness leaving the body" \\/ Reminds me to do a search and find out if they are available to the public.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/Marines-Pain-Weakness-Leaving-T-Shirt/dp/B0002FNZA0


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

Love the T-shirt Candy! my dad and brother and hubby are Marine


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Very cool. Those dudes are tough.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Recon ROCKS!
Spec Ops IS Special!
Proud uncle of CPT Tim Scott USMC, Company Commander, Spec Ops! 
Future activities director :-o at a lovely mountain top resort in scenic East Afghanitstan. Also sometimes "referred" to as West Pakistan. :-s :-# :-$


----------



## kendra velazquez (Aug 30, 2007)

now now Spec Ops you need to be shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh about that stuff


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome video . I have the pleasure having several Marines as brother Officers in my department . 99.9999% are the best cops we have too . It's obviously a credit to their training .


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Look at my boys with the outdated gear still harder than the rest.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99G4...91394D55&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=19


Outdated gear compared to who? Iraq? Russia? China?....maybe Argentinia has the new shit. Who has better gear than we do.

I think we still have the most technilogically advanced militaries in the world.

You watch to many episodes of generation kill. 

Not to take anything away from the Marine Corps, Those boys do a wonderful job.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Maybe that is why you are in detroit. Know what a T10 is ?? LOL


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

You have to respect dudes who put their arses on the line. 
I can never forget the quote that Henry Kissinger said
"[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]Military men are dumb, stupid animals to be used as pawns for foreign policy."
Pity some of our Governments dont respect them as they should.
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Outdated gear compared to who? Iraq? Russia? China?....maybe Argentinia has the new shit. Who has better gear than we do.
> 
> I think we still have the most technilogically advanced militaries in the world.
> 
> ...


Outdated gear compared to the rest of the US Military.
When I was in the Marine Corps we usually got gear that was worn out and handed down from the Army guys.........no kidding.
The Marine Corps has always been known for providing America the "most bang for the buck", meaning that a force of less than 200,000 Marines compared to over 1 million Army Soldiers, cost the US a lot less money, and yes, they do use outdated equipment compared to the other branches of US Armed Forces.
I am pretty sure that is what Jeff was trying to say.
Every Marine will tell you that is the truth.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was training at Blackwater a couple of years ago I had the pleasure of working alongside of a very young Marine just back from Iraq . He stated he held the record in his unit(?) for hitting the most IED's while there . I've seen some stuff in my career that I had to deal with but I could only imagine what this young guy was going through knowing he had to keep going back out during his tour . 

This kid was squared away and did great during the training but he had the worst gear and he didn't bitch . He just said it was business as usually and he continued to kick butt during the training . I was impressed .


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i personally love jarheads. the sire of my kids was one, as are multiple members of my family. but i appreciate ANY serviceperson and what they do/sacrifice for this country.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

My brother is a chief in the Navy. Deploys tomorrow for Irag and another tour. Right now he is the captain of a Riverine boat/squad. I must say I am jealous. One of the regrets I have. The military would not take me, my hearing is shot. The video is of the boats that they use. Love that mini gun.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7Bctymq4bE&feature=related


----------

